# SolenTTeers - Southern Meet Tuesday 21st August



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Right guys, in an effort to jump start a regular meet how about a Pub meet with optional pub grub at the Sir John Barleycorn, (adjacent to Junction 1 of the M27 - Post Code SO40 2NP) commencing 7:30pm

With a bit of luck the weather might be kind to us, so we can sit outside and have a general chat about (amongst other things) how you would like future SolenTTeers meets to be organised etc.

*All welcome including those who have moved on to Other Marques or Audi Models*

1) Richard & Julie
2) Dean
3) Guy
4) BillP 
5) John & Helen
6) Andy (Digi)
7) Steve & Anna
8.) Malcolm & Sue
9) Merv
10) Juber


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry Richard i'm away :?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

1) Richard & Julie
2) Dean


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry Guv, I am away too :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

As per email I will hopefully be there


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry mate I away during the week till christmas....sorry


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry Richard, we're away. A shame as being so close Anna could have brought her TT as well.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just a thought, if I change the date to the 21st would peps be able to make this date?

If Steve, Andy and Mark could let me know?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Just a thought, if I change the date to the 21st would peps be able to make this date?
> 
> If Steve, Andy and Mark could let me know?


I am not back until the 23rd.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I could make the 21st


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

We're able to make the 21st and should be able to make other dates after that as well.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Date Changed to 21st August


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Date Changed to 21st August


Pardon :wink:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Now I am back in the land of the sane 21st is OK with me even if Soton Audi havent fixed my car yet (They have had it since Donnington. Is this a record??????)
cheers

BillP


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> *All welcome including those who have moved on to Other Marques*
> 
> Err other Models if you don't mind :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > *All welcome including those who have moved on to Other Marques*
> ...


You have to post in other marques dont you? :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


I can post wherever i like 

However Marque infers brand, i am still an Audi driver am i not?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> However Marque infers brand, i am still an Audi driver am i not?


First post edited to keep you happy


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Reckon it will take more than that to keep him happy


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Reckon it will take more than that to keep him happy


Ooh get her!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hahahahahaha! Fight, fight, fight......


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Hahahahahaha! Fight, fight, fight......


New meet feature. SolenTTeer Boxing:

On Tuesday 21st we have the first match, the light weight bout of "Other Marques" v "Other Models"

In the silver corner we have "Guy the Porker" Gizmo750

In the black corner we have "Bricks Andy Mortar" DigimeisTTer

Maximum permissible handbag gross weight 1.5Kg

:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmmmm, can't we do "Beat the Rep" instead?

(Although credit due for the "Bricks Andy Mortar" line - top class)


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Now the router is running OK [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] I can talk on-line again!
Looking OK for Sue and me at the moment. Count us in.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Techno said:


> Now the router is running OK [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] I can talk on-line again!
> Looking OK for Sue and me at the moment. Count us in.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Weather is looking positive for Tuesday


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

8)


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

considering its only 20 mins away ile try my best to pop down. (some one want to wire my orbit surround for me?) lol


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Juber said:


> considering its only 20 mins away ile try my best to pop down.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

See everyone tonight.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sincere apologies Richard gonna have to take a rain check - my Father has come to stay for a coupla days :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sincere apologies Richard gonna have to take a rain check - my Father has come to stay for a coupla days :?


Andy - Are you not fit for your boxing match with Guy? :?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

bollocks - forgot about this!


----------

